# Hcg levels peak at 8-10 weeks then decline...so whats wrong with me?



## Al4321

I have a beautiful ultrasound yesterday with a gorgeous little baby with a strong fast heartbeat. I had spotting earlier in the week for few seconds. My morning sickness started at 5 and a half weeks and I lost ten pound. Yesterday my sickness eased off (used to feel sick from second I woke up till second I went to bed being sick at least 4 times throughout the day) Could not keep anything down.

Now yesterday I woke up didnt feel sick...I could eat! I was only sick once and that was in the evening. Today..Ive managed to eat again and havent had a bit of nausea!! amazing.

Now Im 8+3...So how come my symptoms arent getting worse during this 'peak' time? lol :S


----------



## samh

well i have been sick all the way up to 10weeks feeling absolutely terrible, sick loads of times a day, thank god my partner has looked after me. however these symtoms have started to ease of an dit is 11 weeks today, i was reading that the placenta takes over from about this time. and the hormones are stabilizing.


----------



## mummy2be123

Your sickess may come back lol :(. I had it until I was 15 weeks. It went for a week before it stopped and I felt ok next day I would wake up and it was back.

Some women dont get sickness at all some get it through out the pregnancy. Everyone is different.

It may come back whether its a day, a week or 2 weeks or not at all. Enjoy being sickness free lol. I think mine is coming back :(


----------



## samh

i agree what lovely days i have had sickness free.


----------



## Al4321

Lol yes I should enjoy being sick free for now but Id rather the sickness come back till atleast week 10! So im within the normal category for symptoms to decrease! lol


----------



## mummy2be123

lol oh i know how you feel ... i was less worried when i felt sick and when i didnt feel sick i wanted it to come back then when it came back i wished it hadnt lol :(


----------



## Al4321

HAha I know my husband is like "I cant win..I try getting you everything you want when you feel sick, then when it goes you worry for it to come back" HAAHA he is right though..I feel 'safe' with the sicknes...now I dont have it today or yesterday I want to go insane!


----------



## Al4321

Im wondering if its because the placenta starts to take over at about the 8th week but isnt fully functioning until the 12th week? Because my ultrasound yesterday showed the yolk sac still present but up the top of the sac was white lines starting to form which sonographer pointed out thats the start of placenta...hmmm


----------



## Al4321

Im sounding obsessed now but when does placenta take over? My friend recently had her scan of 10 weeks and no yolk sac present...and I searched google and there isnt yolk sac present on the 10 wee scan...


----------



## mazee71

I think we are due same time, I have noticed the last 2 days my nausea has gone, had a touch of it just before bedtime - but nothing like the last 3 odd weeks.


Part of me is a little worried, the other part says enjoy not having your head in the toilet - my 6 year old thinks its hilarious when I suddenly dash off half way through something to retch like mad :D


----------



## mazee71

ah yeh from my ticker we are due same time ish - my dates is 8 + 3 scans is 8 + 5 :D


----------



## Neko

Al4321 said:


> Im sounding obsessed now but when does placenta take over? My friend recently had her scan of 10 weeks and no yolk sac present...and I searched google and there isnt yolk sac present on the 10 wee scan...

As the baby gets bigger, they zoom in less, so you might not notice a yolk sac. Plus the baby has been using it up, so it keeps getting smaller. Since the placenta doesn't fully take over until 12 weeks, there is probably a small one until then.


----------



## ummar

Just wanted to pipe in and say many of us temporarily lost our symptoms for a few days during the 8+ week, only for the symptoms to return. It is very common and there were several threads about it when I was 8+ weeks on this forum.


----------



## Jem88

I started to feel sick at 6 an half weeks, it then stopped when i was 8 weeks and i started to panic as i was having brown spotting at the same time, but we had a scan and the baby was fine, the sickness then came back at 10 weeks and i'm still feeling sick at 13 weeks. i guess it just depends on the person. it proberly will come back in a few days or a week or so


----------



## minkymoo

Al4321 said:


> I have a beautiful ultrasound yesterday with a gorgeous little baby with a strong fast heartbeat. I had spotting earlier in the week for few seconds. My morning sickness started at 5 and a half weeks and I lost ten pound. Yesterday my sickness eased off (used to feel sick from second I woke up till second I went to bed being sick at least 4 times throughout the day) Could not keep anything down.
> 
> Now yesterday I woke up didnt feel sick...I could eat! I was only sick once and that was in the evening. Today..Ive managed to eat again and havent had a bit of nausea!! amazing.
> 
> Now Im 8+3...So how come my symptoms arent getting worse during this 'peak' time? lol :S

Your symptoms will come and go, it's just par for the course. My ms was on and off all the time in the very early days and I;m nearly 14 weeks and it's still on and off despite 'the internet' telling me it should end at 12 weeks.

Please, you really need to stay off google as you are simpy looking at generalisations and driving yourself potty. No two pregnancies are the same. Every website you look at will tell you something different from the last, as will every woman's experience. Be it the heartbeat, measurements, symptoms, when your bump shows etc etc. 

Just relax and enjoy being pregnant :flower:


----------



## Al4321

Lol mikymoo you give sound advice hun. I really do need to stay off google but I just cant stop being nervous until Ive made that 12 weeks! I guess after the 2mmc Im just thinking something will go wrong...so then I look for reason why these things maybe happening to calm myself (symptoms dissapearing - placenta forming ) lol I tell you by the end of this pregnancy myself and my family around me are all going to be nervous wrecks!


----------



## flubdub

<jumping over from second tri)

Hi, I had the exact same problem and scared myself silly with it!! I think I was around 8 weeks, and my sickness totally dissapeared for a few days, and came back with a vengeance.
It is because your body gets used to the pregnancy hormones, but when they rise up again....boy, you'll know about it!

Heres the thread I started on it - it may help :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ickness-last-week-its-totally-gone-today.html


----------



## minkymoo

You may have already seen this and part of me is worried about giving you this but I'm going to if you promise to me that this is the last thing you look at today? Deal?

The whole thing is 1.5 hrs long but the first 30 mins or so is all about the first trimester. It might settle you a bit if you can see what's actually occuring in your womb right now.


https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/national-geographic-in-the-womb/

Pinky promise?


----------



## Al4321

I pinky promise! Ive just started watching it and its brilliant...and it seems to be right that at 10th week the yolk sac diminishes and the placenta will nourish baby.. ::D


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not sure but I've always started to feel better around 9 weeks or so, I must be abnormal too lol


----------



## Tanikit

I had a few days of less nausea around 8-9 weeks then it came back with avengence. Last pregnancy my sickness actually got worse after 10 weeks for another 2 weeks and then died down around 14 weeks.


----------

